# market trend towards AI handling noise and sharpening



## mcasan (May 6, 2021)

Topaz has their Denoise AI app.   Dxo's Photolab and Pure Photo have DeepPrime.   Now On1 is announcing their NoNoise AI for release in June.    ON1 NoNoise AI 2021 – ON1

Ya gotta wonder about Adobe.   We still don't have ACR and Develop running native on Apple Silicon.   And more and more of the competition is offering raw processing beyond what ACR and Develop can do.    Makes me wonder if the next big release of ACR and Develop for LrC will be both support Apple Silicon and have Sensi-based noise and sharpening handling that brings LrC + PS into direct competition with the other vendors' products.    Bring it!!!


----------



## Jimmsp (May 6, 2021)

Adobe would be better off acquiring Topaz, and integrating Sharpen AI and DeNoise AI into their product.


----------



## PhilBurton (May 8, 2021)

Jimmsp said:


> Adobe would be better off acquiring Topaz, and integrating Sharpen AI and DeNoise AI into their product.


Very true.  It's about "time to market."  Acquiring Topaz would also remove them as a competitor.  Of course, the US Department of Justice would have to approve the acquisition.  (I am *not *a lawyer.)


----------



## mcasan (May 16, 2021)

Based on Adobe rollout schedules and contents, they are not too worried about competitors.


----------



## stevevp (May 20, 2021)

Jimmsp said:


> Adobe would be better off acquiring Topaz, and integrating Sharpen AI and DeNoise AI into their product.


This was my thought and I was trying to find a way to buy shares in Topaz!


----------

